# Something new, not really



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all,
Sticking with what I like to do, landscapes.
I tried for the first time underpainting, mixing alcohol with the soft pastels, an experiment for me. I'm not sure if this one worked? Standing in front of a big old tree and catching the prairie with the mountains in the distance.
Appreciate any comments and critiquing I have lots to learn
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

In my opinion the background mountains and plains are good. The foreground tree I think is not as good as the tree you made in your last landscape picture. This one's trunk looks too wide for the branches. Of course after having said that I have to admit on our property we have very large tree trunks where all the branches were cut off and they grew back and look like the tree in this painting. So it's not unheard of, but I think it would be a better painting to make the tree more proportional.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> In my opinion the background mountains and plains are good. The foreground tree I think is not as good as the tree you made in your last landscape picture. This one's trunk looks too wide for the branches. Of course after having said that I have to admit on our property we have very large tree trunks where all the branches were cut off and they grew back and look like the tree in this painting. So it's not unheard of, but I think it would be a better painting to make the tree more proportional.



Hi Terry
Thanks for taking the time and critiquing my painting it's the little things like you suggested and make comments on that I'm looking for to move me forward.
Thanks again
Stever


----------



## WeepingWillow (Jul 29, 2016)

I may not be the best landscape artist, but again with the tree, I believe that it kind of looks like the branches aren't properly attached. That's just my opinion though, overall it looks amazing! I could only wish to draw so well.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

WeepingWillow said:


> I may not be the best landscape artist, but again with the tree, I believe that it kind of looks like the branches aren't properly attached. That's just my opinion though, overall it looks amazing! I could only wish to draw so well.


Hi WeepingWillow,

Thank you for taking the time to look at my soft pastel painting. I appreciate your comments and critiquing. Being a beginner and still so new to painting, it's always good to hear what others are seeing as sometimes I'm blinded by what is in front of me. The great thing about using soft pastels is you could correct things on the painting prior to putting fixative on it without ruining the whole painting
Stever.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Could I offer one little piece of advice Stever? Don't try to make everything you do a finished picture. I spend as much and more time with my sketch book as with pictures and you can afford to make a few mistakes that you can't do if you try for a work of art every time. Once you have an idea what you want then go for it, but your sketch book can be your best friend. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Desdichado said:


> Could I offer one little piece of advice Stever? Don't try to make everything you do a finished picture. I spend as much and more time with my sketch book as with pictures and you can afford to make a few mistakes that you can't do if you try for a work of art every time. Once you have an idea what you want then go for it, but your sketch book can be your best friend. Hope this helps a little.


Desdichado,
Thanks for taking the time to comment and offer advice. I'm the first to say I can use it. Your point is well taken and that's something I've realized before you even posted your suggestion. So your comments are reinforcement of what I need to do.
Thanks the the advise
Stever


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> In my opinion the background mountains and plains are good. The foreground tree I think is not as good as the tree you made in your last landscape picture. This one's trunk looks too wide for the branches. Of course after having said that I have to admit on our property we have very large tree trunks where all the branches were cut off and they grew back and look like the tree in this painting. So it's not unheard of, but I think it would be a better painting to make the tree more proportional.


Hi folks

I decided to go back and redo this painting, mainly the tree truck size. I also touch up some other spots as well. It looks better to me. What about you?
Stever


----------

